# Moving Apps to the SD-Card



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance, I have a few questions about moving Apps to the SD-Card:

1. Is it safe to move Apps to the SD-Card?

2. Will space free up in the System partition?

3. Will I lose any functionality once an App are moved to the SD-Card?

4. Or, is there an easier method to add space to the System partition from the SD-Card partition, without messing things up on my Touchpad?

The reason I ask, is I have about 53,000 MB of free space in the SD-Card partition.


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll just skip to 4 and refer you to this thread. The best thing to do is add to your /data partition in my opinion.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

It works for any CM version.

It worked great for me, just read and backup.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> I'll just skip to 4 and refer you to this thread. The best thing to do is add to your /data partition in my opinion.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/
> 
> ...


 And be sure to read the entire thread. A lot of things have changed, only about the last eight or nine pages are really up to date. The SD card patch has been merged, and some of the work arounds really didn't work that good. Increasing the internal memory will give you enough memory that you will not need to move apps to the SD card.

I'm not sure what you mean by you only have 53 mega bites left on your SD card, If that is all you have left them the memory size increase patch will not work.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

It's not a good idea to move apps to sdcard.

This technique can be used to increase your system and data partitions: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/

NT: deja vu all over again?


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by you only have 53 mega bites left on your SD card, If that is all you have left them the memory size increase patch will not work.


When I run FreeSpace Plus. it says the following:

SD-Card	Size= 54437.37 MB
Used=	472.56 MB
Free= 53964.81 MB

System Size= 393.69 MB
Used= 332.90MB
Free= 60.79 MB


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> It's not a good idea to move apps to sdcard.
> 
> This technique can be used to increase your system and data partitions: http://rootzwiki.com...tever-you-want/
> 
> NT: deja vu all over again?


Yup!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> When I run FreeSpace Plus. it says the following:
> 
> SD-Card	Size= 54437.37 MB
> Used=	472.56 MB
> ...


I think FreeSpace is giving you erroneous data. What does settings/storage tell you about your SD card?


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I think FreeSpace is giving you erroneous data. What does settings/storage tell you about your SD card?


Internal Storage - Total Space = 3.45 GB
Apps = 462 MB
Available = 2.80 GB

SD Card - Total Space 53.16 GB
Apps = 31.48 MB
Audio = 15.05 MB
Available = 52.70 GB


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> Internal Storage - Total Space = 3.45 GB
> Apps = 462 MB
> Available = 2.80 GB
> 
> ...


According to this, you own a 64GB TouchPad and it already has the 2048GB memory patch installed. Where did you buy the 64GB TouchPad?

So there is no reason to move apps to the SD card.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> According to this, you own a 64GB TouchPad and it already has the 2048GB memory patch installed. Where did you buy the 64GB TouchPad?
> 
> So there is no reason to move apps to the SD card.


I bought it off of eBay last November. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> I bought it off of eBay last November. Thanks for getting back to me.


 You realize there are not a lot of 64 gigabyte TouchPads floating around out there? What did you pay for it if you don't mind my asking? Did it come with Android already installed? Was it you that installed the memory patch?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Diamond in the rough!

Almost like a unicorn!


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You realize there are not a lot of 64 gigabyte TouchPads floating around out there? What did you pay for it if you don't mind my asking? Did it come with Android already installed? Was it you that installed the memory patch?


I paid $300 off of eBay for the 64GB Touchpad in Nov 2012, it's my first and only Tablet I own. It was brand new with only WebOS 3.0.4 installed. Before knowing anything about Android, I upgraded to WebOS 3.0.5. Asking many questions, whether you remember or not, with all my questions, folks like you helped me install CM9, then recently upgraded to CM10.


----------

